# sharjah immigration visa reject..plz help



## nair7929 (Sep 14, 2011)

my uncle living in dubai last 25 years,dis june month i gone dubai on visiter visa,, i want 2 start my new company with my uncle partnership,,so in hamariya free zone i register my comapny and i apply fore residance visa,,,but my visa reject for security reson" NEW ENTRY PERMIT VISA REJECTED" ,after i return india, now my uncle can apply again for my visa again?


----------

